# leaving recoil starter off



## outlawmotorsports (Oct 11, 2012)

Can I leave the whole recoil starter off my 07 brute with out messing anything up? Do I need to put a plate over the area or what?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

outlawmotorsports said:


> Can I leave the whole recoil starter off my 07 brute with out messing anything up? Do I need to put a plate over the area or what?


Do you mean just put a non recoil cover on or actually pull the starting pulley off as well? Or leave the cover off and the pulley on the end of the crank? I wouldnt leave it open for sure.


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

:agreed:


browland said:


> Do you mean just put a non recoil cover on or actually pull the starting pulley off as well? Or leave the cover off and the pulley on the end of the crank? I wouldnt leave it open for sure.


----------



## outlawmotorsports (Oct 11, 2012)

didnt know they made an non recoil starter cover? my bike didnt come with a recoil starter at all. I left the pulley off.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes they did make one I have one on my bike now. I would NOT leave it open. Deff need some kind of cover. I found mine on eBay for about $20 shipped.


----------



## outlawmotorsports (Oct 11, 2012)

So I just need to make one out of sheet metal and put it on there as long as it has some kinda cover over it??


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

when the pulley is removed from the crank,the one the crank bolt holds in place,if you remove it you need to add a washer the same size and it has to go around the crank it can not touch the crank,this is what holds the the flywheel tight to the crank,you can buy the parts from a KFX 700 and will work and have no issues,but if you remove that pulley the flywheel will shier the keyway off,I have seen it happen a few times and has happened to me.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I might be wrong here but didn't they do away with the pull start on the 08 and up models I don't think the EFI models have a pull start.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

JLOWERY said:


> I might be wrong here but didn't they do away with the pull start on the 08 and up models I don't think the EFI models have a pull start.


you are correct they did away with the pull start when they went to EFI.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

^^^ But only on the 750. The 650 still has it. Just an fyi.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

When mine broke, I ordered a cover from the 08-up 750 and a gasket and covered it. It bolts right up.


----------



## Takeum (Sep 18, 2012)

I believe these are the parts available ....Kawasaki ATV Parts 2009 KVF750D9F Brute Force 750 4x4i RECOIL STARTER Diagram


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

you still have to shime that bolt or the bolt will bottom out on the crank and causing the flywheel to have no tension on it and shearing off the key


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I left the basket on but covered it with the block-off. Never touched the crank bolt. It will clear.


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

you are fine that way,if you remove the basket you can add a washer same thickness as the basket but make sure the washer goes over the crank and doesnt touch the crank.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

You can pull the recoil starter and take the insides out then just use the cover. 1 torx bolt holds it all in there just make make sure your careful of the spring behind it that just sits in there. After that untie the rope pull it through. Silicone the hole where the chord goes in and your done. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------

